# Bentley Continental GT/GTC/Flying Spur DIY File



## Geo3 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have created a PDF file with much more Bentley info, parts cross-references, images and links added, but at 2.8 Mb it is too large to display here. 

Hence, I have placed the file at the top of my own web site (see link below), where forum users can have access for download. 

I am an avid Bentley fan, and hope to own one in the near future. However, I want to know more about DIY maintenance on those wonderful cars, before I take the plunge. 

Please let me know if I have made any errors, or if you have more to add. I hope this may stimulate Bentley owners to contribute.


----------



## Geo3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone with any other info?........Geo.


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*3 Years Later!*

Do you still have this .pdf? I clicked your link and it only lists a Benz and a Smart... 

Thanks!


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

I found the pdf file which you shared very informative about cars and their specifications.


----------



## phebianjamie (Dec 27, 2013)

I mean it you have so much knowledge about this issue and so much passion. I will keep visiting this forum very often.

acne solutions


----------



## Geo3 (Aug 5, 2010)

*PDF file is still available*

Just to let everyone know, the Bentley PDF file is still available, but not on my web site (as it has now grown to 9.2 Mb).

However, if anyone wants it, just email me at :

[email protected]

I will gladly email you a copy.

If anyone has more part cross-references, etc., please let us all know here.

Kind regards,

George


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

*DIY file*

This looks like a very good resource. Thanks Geo3.

Would the start of a list of build codes be of interest? For Example, KUG 6KC = Bright Chromed Radiator Matrix Style Grille.

I have some from my searching for a car that I could try to OCR into a file.


----------



## otsir1313 (Oct 24, 2018)

*Thank Tou!*

Got your file Geo3. Fantastic! I will have sleeples night ahead reading it through.

All the best in year 2019!

Risto


----------



## bentleypartsusa (Jul 19, 2019)

I got the pdf file that you shared very informative regarding cars and their specifications.
Thanks!!


----------



## Elliot878 (Jun 7, 2021)

Wow. Thanks for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

